# Exotic hardwood dowels



## fisherdoug09 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello fellow lumberjocks. Does anyone know where I can buy exotic hardwood dowels? Thanks Doug


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=exotic+dowels&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Good luck!


----------



## MikeInMiss (Sep 3, 2009)

You can always make your own. Thats what I do If i need one to match something i am working on.

Mike


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I know this isn't what you asked but they are very easy to make on a router table and MUCH less expensive.


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

Another but only 1" and 1 3/8" dowels. http://www.bellforestproducts.com/wood-dowels-1/


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

buy or make yourself a dowel plate and you can make dowels out of any type wood that you're working with.


----------

